# Zu wenig SATA Anschlüsse



## onlyagamer (10. Mai 2017)

*Zu wenig SATA Anschlüsse*

Hallo an Alle,

Bin gerade dabei einen office Pc eines Bekannten aufzurüsten, wollte eine SSD einbauen habe jetzt aber gemerkt das dass MB nur 2 Sata Anschlüsse hat (bereits belegt durch DVD L. und HDD).
Hab ihr eine Idee was ich tun könnte ?  DVD Laufwerk anders anschliesen geht das ? oder gibt es ein Adapter für mehr SATA Anschlüsse ?
Vieleicht fällt jemanden ja was ein auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich im voraus für eure Mühe.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
yoshi


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zu wenig SATA Anschlüsse*

Du brauchst eine Erweiterungskarte die dir weitere SATA-Anschlüsss zur Verfügung stellt. Die kosten nur ein paar Euro (Beispiel: DeLOCK 70137, PCIe x1)
An diesen Adapter dann bitte das DVD-Laufwerk hängen (da die langsamer sind als die nativen auf dem Board) um die SSD nicht zu bremsen.

Alternativ: Fragen ob das DVD-Laufwerk überhaupt noch benötigt wird... die meisten Leute brauchen keines mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zu wenig SATA Anschlüsse*

Es gibt PCI oder PCIe Steckkarten mit SATA. 

Was  für ein MB ist es denn?


----------



## onlyagamer (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zu wenig SATA Anschlüsse*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
Ist ein Asus MB der pc ist von 2013 ist ein CSL fertig pc
AMD Athlon 5350 APU 2,05 GHz
integrierte Grafik HD 8400
4 gig Ram
Win10


----------

